# If you had to live in another country...



## 1300 Class (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok, for whatever reason you are forced out of your country and can never come back. But, your former nation will set you up in any other country you like. What would be your top 3 choices?

Mine...

1. UK.
2. Ireland
3. New Zealand.


----------



## loves2laugh (Oct 27, 2005)

1-canada
2-romania
3-italy


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 27, 2005)

1- Venezuela
2- the Netherlands
3- Chile

...I think...those last two are variable with a lot of other places, I'm sure...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 27, 2005)

1. Ireland
2. Canada
3. Scotland

Interesting question! Kara


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 27, 2005)

By, "set you up" you mean, financial security, right? My first choice is kinda expensive. 
1. Japan
2. Germany
3. Jamaica

You're still allowed to visit other countries, right? Just not the one you came from.


----------



## Jes (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm going to break the rules and say 
The Netherlands
The Netherlands
The Netherlands


but I guess 
The Netherlands
England
Maybe Canada b/c it'd be fairly familiar?


----------



## Michelle (Oct 27, 2005)

1) Switzerland (most beautiful place I've ever been, place where my first experience with an FA happened, and I have a lifelong friend in an adjacent country)

2) Canada (it's right across the river/lake from home, family and friends)

3) Some place exotic like Tahiti, Bali or Madagascar

Took me a long time to figure it out.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 27, 2005)

I travel a lot for work, so I've seen some mighty nice places, but I always like coming home to Canada and wouldn't want to roost anywhere else...

Although Hawaii would be nice from January-April! Or Australia!


----------



## Zoom (Oct 27, 2005)

1. Fatland
2. Oz
3. Narnia


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 27, 2005)

Decisions, decisions. Well, if I had to live somewhere besides the good old USA...

1. Australia (beautiful country, friendly people, delicious food and wine, and those wallabies are soooo cute)
2. Chile (beautiful country, friendly people, delicious food and wine, and those penguins are soooo cute)
3. France or Germany (it's a tie: great countries and culture, and I can order dinner in both languages)


----------



## Kimberleigh (Oct 27, 2005)

1. Scotland
2. Germany
3. New Zealand

I've visited Scotland extensively, I would look for an old manor house in the Clyde Valley and raise sheep.
Germany - I loved living there, and would do so again in a heartbeat.
New Zealand - wherever it was they built BagEnd - that's where I want a house!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Oct 27, 2005)

Well I would have to say....
1. Germany
2. UK
3. Ireland


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 27, 2005)

Greece
Italy
Canada


----------



## Jes (Oct 27, 2005)

Zoom said:


> 1. Fatland
> 2. Oz
> 3. Narnia




and where, pray tell, is FatLand?


----------



## DaBigLadyBug (Oct 28, 2005)

1)Africa

2)uk

3)Japan


----------



## Tina (Oct 28, 2005)

1. Canada
2. France
3. Probably Italy. Not really sure. That one's up for grabs.


----------



## Tina (Oct 28, 2005)

According to some you're in it right now, Jes.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 28, 2005)

The Netherlands
New Zealand
The Bahamas


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 28, 2005)

1. Australia
2. Italy
3. UK or Germany, i just couldnt choose


----------



## jamie (Oct 28, 2005)

1. India
2. Ireland
3. Canada, specifically Nova Scotia 

Honorable Mention: Morroco - This is definitely on the list in an ideal world. But it is not so safe there right now..so I will stick to the simple places.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 28, 2005)

1. Germany
2. UK
3. Italy


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 28, 2005)

1. Canada--most familiar, probably, and I have relatives in British Columbia
2. Australia--similar language, lots of open spaces/rural areas for this farm girl
3. Germany maybe--find distant cousins?


----------



## Gala Hammond (Oct 28, 2005)

1. Canada
2. Australia
3. Spain (Mallorca)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 28, 2005)

Yah, I see Canada showed up in a couple of lists!  

Well, since Canada is where I live now, I guess my list would be. 

1) US (Because It's so familar)
2) Australia 
3) UK (You know we British TV, almost as much as we get Canadian TV here.)


----------



## Zoe (Oct 28, 2005)

First I thought this as a mission impossible, there are too many interesting countries in the world...  But this is what I came up with:

1. France (Provence)
2. Switzerland
3. New Zealand

Why these countries? For many reasons... Mainly because I like the Provence region, stayed there for 2 months a couple of years ago, Switzerland has the Alps (I know, so does France, Austria etc.) and I love to ski and snowboard, and New Zealand has always fascinated me. Plus I speak the languages needed in those countries.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 28, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> Ok, for whatever reason you are forced out of your country and can never come back. But, your former nation will set you up in any other country you like. What would be your top 3 choices?
> 
> Mine...
> 
> ...



Well, I AM living in another country, and it was entirely my choice. Switzerland is a wonderful, picturesque place that has an awful lot going for it. And I spent my first 26 years there. Yet, I had pretty much always felt the lure of the United States. The US has been my country for almost 30 years now. I love this great nation of ours, and I'd never go back. Nor would I consider moving to another country. 

If, however, I were faced with the scenario you presented, my top three choices would be:

1. Japan
2. Taiwan
3. Norway


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 28, 2005)

There's another country?


----------



## altered states (Oct 28, 2005)

...but I'd leave in a minute if I could find gainful employment in:

1. France
My favorite lifestyle. Incredible food, wine, beautiful countryside and cities, long conversations in cafes over coffee, very little obsession over money (at least compared to the US) and virtually no religious nuts.

2. Holland
The sanest country I've ever visited. Conservative and liberal at the same time, and people who've been there know what I mean. Might bore me after a while, but then there's a dozen other more interesting countries a few hours away.

3. Canada
The second sanest country I've ever visited, and close enough to the US so I wouldn't have to feel homesick. I'd have to be on the West Coast, though, as otherwise the winters would kill me.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 28, 2005)

If language were not a problem, the Greek islands, otherwise Australia or New Zealand


----------



## moonvine (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, I have had to think about this for quite a while. Being as how I may actually retire to my first choice if health insurance in the US is still an issue, I have to say 

1. Mexico. I will need access to cheap health care in my retirement. There are beautiful places in Mexico, it is warm, and I speak the language.

2. Holland - for reasons already mentioned by others.

3. Switzerland or Germany maybe. Beautiful but too cold for me. Maybe Australia?

I'd say Canada, but I would freeze to death.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh that's easy:

UK (it would be much easier to stalk Pete Townshend if we lived in the same country)

Greece - Warm and beautiful!

Italy (specifically Sicily)- Home of my ancestors


----------



## Tigerhawk (Oct 29, 2005)

1. Canada
2. Finland
3. Hungary


----------



## Zoom (Oct 29, 2005)

Jes said:


> and where, pray tell, is FatLand?


Wish I knew. I'd probably go there even if I _didn't_ have to live in another country.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 29, 2005)

I gotta stay warm... and near modern civilization...

1. Italy
2. Southern France
3. South Africa


----------



## Isa (Oct 29, 2005)

1. Netherlands
2. UK
3. Finland


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 29, 2005)

1. New Zealand
2. Canada
3. Japan


----------



## Goddess_Heather (Oct 29, 2005)

1. Australia
2. Ireland
3. Greece
Always wanted to move down under... have a thing for that sexy accent, and the HAWT men!


----------



## Tarella (Oct 30, 2005)

1- The Blessed United States
2-The United Kingdom
3-Austrailia or New Zealand
4-Norway or Sweden

I know thats four but I just had to just incase the US was full, I hear everyone wants to live there

Oh and it depends really on how well my country would be putting me up there or if i had to do it on my own

:eat1: Tara


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 30, 2005)

This is a really interesting thread. Not only is it interesting in its own merit, but also insofar as most posters list European countries. There's an Australia or New Zealand and a couple other non-European nations sprinkled in, but by and large it's Europe. I wonder why that is. Is it because we're still pretty much a Euro-centric nation? Or is Europe doing an especially good marketing job? How are we influenced, by and large, into believing European nations are the place we'd want to live?

I grew up in Europe, saw most of it, and while I list a Scandinavian nation as my third choice, my first two are Asian, Japan and Taiwan. So the psychology and underlying reasons for our choices becomes interesting. Are the choices influenced by longing for sunny beaches and creature comforts? Are they made by a yearning for final frontiers? Adventure? Or for what? 

Maybe the resident philosophers may step up to bat and take a crack at answers.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 30, 2005)

I would like to add Mexico and Brazil to my top three list, now that I think about them. Mexicans like 'em fat, as Salvador Novo said, and Brazil's got some great beaches. I'd go for Salvador down there. Chile might be nice, too. Sorta like California without the nutcases.


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 30, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> This is a really interesting thread. Not only is it interesting in its own merit, but also insofar as most posters list European countries. There's an Australia or New Zealand and a couple other non-European nations sprinkled in, but by and large it's Europe. I wonder why that is. Is it because we're still pretty much a Euro-centric nation? Or is Europe doing an especially good marketing job? How are we influenced, by and large, into believing European nations are the place we'd want to live?
> 
> I grew up in Europe, saw most of it, and while I list a Scandinavian nation as my third choice, my first two are Asian, Japan and Taiwan. So the psychology and underlying reasons for our choices becomes interesting. Are the choices influenced by longing for sunny beaches and creature comforts? Are they made by a yearning for final frontiers? Adventure? Or for what?
> 
> Maybe the resident philosophers may step up to bat and take a crack at answers.



This is about to become a political thread. (Like we couldn't see that coming a mile away anyway.)

1: Canada (know a bunch of people, "close")
2: Finland (Linux, Nightwish, AND weird mythology? w00t! I could do without that Tom guy though)
3: Netherlands (generally very Libertarian - though that seems to be changing)

I think it's basically political. Certain places seem "safer" to me than others. Some parts of Europe are different than others. Despite my genetic background being German, Irish, and Scottish, I chose none of those places. They all have weird laws that are far too easy to selectively enforce.

I avoid the Asian countries mostly because they are generally repressive, at least in a social sense. I'm a nut and it's hard to do that in Japan or Taiwan.

Scandinavia has a reputation for freedom and a relaxed atmosphere. It's also very socialist, and given the numbers coming out of my "Political Compass" thread, it makes sense that such would appeal to very many people here.

Canada is an obvious "bet hedging" choice - the "not too different" principle at work.

This board is full of nuts and so we go for nut-friendly places.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 30, 2005)

If I could get DSL there, Libya would be a cool place to try.


----------



## Tarella (Oct 30, 2005)

Thats a good question Conrad. I think indeed most people tend to want to feel apart of a community and want the comforts of home; whatever those 'comforts' would be. For me I know how hard it is to adapt to a new language, so that is why I have chosen countries that have a good percent of English speaking citizens. I also tend to like four seasons, democracy, and a certain standard of living. 

I stand out enough being a bbw, and think I would suffer pretty strong cultural shock if I moved to Japan.I guess I could apply for female sumo wrestling  I am also not niave enough to know that it also has a lot to do with what you mentioned. My anscestory comes from Europe, so chosing mainly European countries feels like I would be choosing 'home'.

Tarella


----------



## fatlane (Oct 30, 2005)

My ancestors came from England and Germany. Too dang cold in them places.

If I had enough shots and mosquito netting, I could go to a big city in India.


----------



## Isa (Oct 30, 2005)

My selections are three countries that I enjoyed visiting in the past.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 31, 2005)

1) Mexico- I'm 3rd generation Mexican-American and already knowing the language helps
2) Italy- they love life, food, and bbws. I can also get by in Italian okay because its so close to Spanish
3) Greece-Pretty and by the ocean. I'll have to learn Greek though, have no clue about that one.

Most importantly all of these countries are known for fairly loud and boisterous people like me. If I tried Japan, I'd never survive. I just can't be quiet and demure like they generally expect women to be.


----------



## Rosie (Oct 31, 2005)

I live in Canada, and my choices would be:

1. Norway or Sweden - because I love cold, snowy winters
2. Switzerland - it looks beautiful
3. Australia or NZ - always wanted to go there


----------



## Tad (Oct 31, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> This is a really interesting thread. Not only is it interesting in its own merit, but also insofar as most posters list European countries. There's an Australia or New Zealand and a couple other non-European nations sprinkled in, but by and large it's Europe. I wonder why that is. Is it because we're still pretty much a Euro-centric nation? Or is Europe doing an especially good marketing job? How are we influenced, by and large, into believing European nations are the place we'd want to live?
> 
> Maybe the resident philosophers may step up to bat and take a crack at answers.



I don't claim to be a philosopher, but I had not answered this thread yet because I was still thinking about my choices.

For starters, it would be very different for me if it was say a three year exile, rather than a permanent move. For three years I wouldn't mind living in somewhere like Taiwan or Singapore, but for various reasons I don't think I'd choose to spend the rest of my days there.

When I had finished university and was hunting for a job, I read through the classic job hunting guide "What color is your parachute," and I even did a few of the self-assesement quizzes in the back of it. One was to determine _where_ you wanted to work. My conclusion was that I wanted to be in a city which was cosmopolitan, prefereably multi-cultural, and within an hour of decent down-hill skiing. I think at the time I figured that limited it to Montreal, Vienna, and Vancouver.

Of course my priorities have changed in the past 16 years. I like the way Tarella put it "somewhere that has four seasons" (or words to that effect). Yes, that is something that I want. more specifically I want a winter where there is snow on the ground reliably for at least a couple of months, where you can create outdoor skating rinks (without artificial freezing), etc. I still like the cosmopolitan part, and still like multi-cultural although I'm more flexible on that front. Now that I'm older, I have less faith in my ability master new languages, so I'd like it to be somewhere that at least a fair portion of people have at least some english. And of course I want a place where there is some degree of democracy, protection of human rights, and consistent rule of law for everyone, of every rank.

Which leaves....not much. I think the only place which probably qualifies is: 
- Northern USA (Minneapolis/St. Paul maybe? Possibly Chicago, depending on how much winter they get there)

Stretching things a bit here or there, I can add
- Helsinki, Finland (not especially muliti-cultural from what I understand, but otherwise right up there).
- Major cities in Sweden and Norway (a little more multi-cultural than Finland from what I've read, but less consistent winters I think).
- Vienna (not so cold down in the city, but at least consistent snow is close by! Again not especially multi-cultural what I know, but at least it is very cosmopolitan)

Which is four, sorry.

Finally, if the political/human rights/rule of law thing was looking better, St. Petersburg, Russia, might have made my list. Living next to the Hermitage would make up for a fair bit!

--Ed


----------



## fatlane (Oct 31, 2005)

You want snow on the ground? You can *have* it! 

Add Hawaii to my list, should it ever get independence from the US like it should.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Nov 1, 2005)

i would have to say:

1. France
2.Italy
3. Cape Town, South Africa... just for kicks


----------



## curvluver (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Australia
2. Germany
3. Mexico


----------



## Gaining Gourmet (Nov 1, 2005)

1. UK

2. France

3. Can't decide. Ireland/ Japan/ Germany/ Italy/ Greece/ Turkey/ Belgium/ Austria/ ...


----------



## Rosie (Nov 1, 2005)

I detest hot weather, so my choices are influenced by climate. I like lots and lots of snow in the winter, hence my first choice for Norway or Sweden.


----------



## Aliena (Nov 1, 2005)

In an ideal world, where there is no war and terrorism, I'd like to live:

1)Ireland
2)Germany
3)Russia
4)Holland


----------



## fatlane (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd give St. Helena a spin. Probably the perfect place to write a novel.


----------



## altered states (Nov 2, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> This is a really interesting thread. Not only is it interesting in its own merit, but also insofar as most posters list European countries. There's an Australia or New Zealand and a couple other non-European nations sprinkled in, but by and large it's Europe. I wonder why that is. Is it because we're still pretty much a Euro-centric nation? Or is Europe doing an especially good marketing job? How are we influenced, by and large, into believing European nations are the place we'd want to live?



This is my take on it, and sorry if I'm getting political here: Sure Western Europe also has corruption, poverty, extremism, inequality, etc, but compared to how things are going in the US, with religion taking precedence over reason, and corruption, paranoia and imperialism cloaked in mindless nationalism, Europe is looking pretty good to me right now. Also the perception (even if not always true) of a good lifestyle that isn't completely based on consumerism and the idea that government can be made to work for a majority of people is also alluring for me.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 2, 2005)

And the E.U. will soon wipe that off the face of the map.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 2, 2005)

tres huevos said:


> This is my take on it, and sorry if I'm getting political here: Sure Western Europe also has corruption, poverty, extremism, inequality, etc, but compared to how things are going in the US, with religion taking precedence over reason, and corruption, paranoia and imperialism cloaked in mindless nationalism, Europe is looking pretty good to me right now. Also the perception (even if not always true) of a good lifestyle that isn't completely based on consumerism and the idea that government can be made to work for a majority of people is also alluring for me.



I don't necessarily feel that way, but you certainly sumnmarized how a lot of people feel these days in one eloquent paragraph! 

One thing I can tell you from experience: while it is absolutely true that Western European nations are less hypocritical and more rational than we are in the US, they also have this infuriating "the glass is half empty" attitude that shines through in every area of life. It is one of the reasons why I live here and not there.


----------



## keith (Nov 2, 2005)

1. Canada - ideologically attractive (at least to a berzerkeleyan liberal nutjob like me) and the birthplace of many very funny people. plus, i already know a little french and a fair smattering of english.

2. New Zealand - Home of Middle Earth and the All Blacks. 

3. Scotland - the braemer stone throw, sheaf toss, caber toss, heavy weight for height, etc. AND golf. and of course, all that lovely scotch whiskey, we're talking single malt heaven. hmmm, i may have to move Scotland up in the rankings.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll put Iraq on my list as soon as it's got freedom.

OOOH! Oh no I DiDN'T!!!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2005)

1) Ireland
2) Switzerland
3) The Greek portion of Cyprus


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 26, 2005)

1. Canada
2. UK
3. Italy or Greece


----------



## SchecterFA (Dec 26, 2005)

1. England
2. Sweden
3. Germany


----------



## Ceres (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok..now you are putting me in a corner..i lived in italy,switzerland and now canada..i visited france spain and germany...
ok..Italy and specifically in Rimini,the adriatic riviera,then france but in Bretagne and Tahiti...but i have soft spot for Ireland.:smitten: Ceres


----------



## leighcy (Dec 26, 2005)

1. Scotland
2. England
3. New Zealand


----------



## r-nadiv (Dec 27, 2005)

1) New York
2) France
3) Italy


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 3, 2006)

1- Japan (I'm somehow hypnotized by the culture)
2- Tonga  
3- Italy (for the very similar their culture to my country's)


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 7, 2009)

1. Canada

2. UK

3. New York


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 7, 2009)

Canada
UK
Ireland


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 8, 2009)

Woah, epic thread revival! Lolz.

Well, seeing as I'm here, mine would be:
1)India
2)The Netherlands
3)Canada


----------



## Skaster (Nov 8, 2009)

- Polynesia (wouldn't know how to make a living there though)

- The Netherlands (as long as they keep the Coffee Shops)

- I guess there is no warm place in Canada, so I'd go for the Canary Islands


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 8, 2009)

1) France (near the Pyrenees)

2) Spain (South near Rota or Sevilla)

3) Germany


ANY of these in the country with 4 seasons... I love the rustic type, country life... :wubu:


----------



## The Educator (Nov 8, 2009)

United States
Canada
UK


----------



## skinny_fatman (Nov 10, 2009)

1. Hungary
2. Estonia
3. United States


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 10, 2009)

1. Latvia (have lots of family there)

2. Thailand (this assumes I could still freelance for US dollars)

3. South Africa (I've been fascinated by the country since reading Nadine Gordimer's books back in the 80s).


----------



## Astarte (Nov 10, 2009)

1. Sweden (the northern parts)
2. Canada
3. New Zealand


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 10, 2009)

This is a cool, ressurected thread 
One of the things that determine my choice is the level of vegetarian friendliness. And one is just cuz i plain want to see that country 

India
Austrailia
UK


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Nov 11, 2009)

Being a Canadian living in Canada, I know that the cold weather keeps the riff-raff out. Those undesireables who do make it here freeze to death. So, for those of you who chose to avoid Canada because of the cold, probably just as well all around.

Australia is wonderful.
I hear New Zealand is, too.
Scotland would be nice except for taxes and rain.
One of the South Seas Islands would be far enough from the people who cause problems, with a nice climate and low taxes.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 11, 2009)

anywhere in Ireland (preferably the east coast)
anywhere in Scotland
London, England


----------



## ladle (Nov 11, 2009)

1. Australia (Lived there 3 years and loved it!)
2. Ireland/Scotland/USA (Visited there and loved it!)
3. Japan (Lived there a year and loved it!)

Plenty of beds at my place in NZ if anyone gets deported to here...


----------



## MattB (Nov 12, 2009)

Definitely USA first, but here's my list...

1. USA
2. England
3. Ireland

I don't mind rainy days...


----------



## garbled (Nov 12, 2009)

1. The UK
2. The Netherlands
3. Canada

i lived in the uk for a few years and always enjoyed it, i love the dutch attitude which is so liberal yet sensibly so and i love canadians cos they are so laid back


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 12, 2009)

ladle said:


> Plenty of beds at my place in NZ if anyone gets deported to here...



Excellent, see you this weekend


----------



## garbled (Nov 12, 2009)

ladle said:


> 1. Australia (Lived there 3 years and loved it!)
> 2. Ireland/Scotland/USA (Visited there and loved it!)
> 3. Japan (Lived there a year and loved it!)
> 
> Plenty of beds at my place in NZ if anyone gets deported to here...



Book me in for the rugby world cup Ladle old chap


----------



## Proner (Nov 12, 2009)

1. New Zealand (always dream to live here)

2. Australia ( surf surf surf!)

3. Greece


----------



## ladle (Nov 12, 2009)

oooh...so sorry to disappoint.....during the rugby world cup I have like 15 people staying here.....damn cheap friends in the UK returning home like a plague...lol


----------



## garbled (Nov 12, 2009)

ladle said:


> oooh...so sorry to disappoint.....during the rugby world cup I have like 15 people staying here.....damn cheap friends in the UK returning home like a plague...lol



Its ok i will just park my winebago on your front lawn lol


----------

